# Jessops or Currys PC World?



## samsam123 (Jan 25, 2017)

I am planning on buying a Canon EOS 700D  and I was wondering, in case of a malfunction on my camera, which store is better when it comes to warranty/my camera needs to get repaired.

I´ve had a bad experience before with Currys PC world when it came to fixing a laptop and also Jessops my specialise in cameras, but is there anything I´m not seeing or taking into consideration? what are your experiences in any of these 2 stores?


----------



## weepete (Jan 25, 2017)

Neither, I tend to buy from Wex Photographic. I've never had any customer service issues with them though so I don't know. I don't really buy any camera stuff from Currys/PC World. Jessops did go bust a wee while ago and was bought out by Peter Jones after they closed and are back on the high street, though I'm not a massive fan of them. Park Cameras also get a good rep but I've not used them either.

I'll probably make my next purchace from Wex again or possibly Calumet as they have a B+M not to far away from me. Both of them have great ranges.

I use Camera Price Comparison, Compare Camera & Camera Accessory Prices to see who has the lowest price and to price track, but double check the stores as you don't want a grey import for the sake of a few quid.


----------



## Overread (Jan 25, 2017)

Like Pete I've never had a warranty issue so no experience. I've used all those stores for various purchases without any problems although these days I'd be more likely to use WEX as they tend to have very good prices coupled with a wide range of products. They even ordered me in a tripod head from a manufacturer which they stocked but didn't list that specific head on their website - very easy to deal with and done in a few quick emails. 

I've also had good experiences with the London Camera Exchange who have stores about the place - we used to have one of their store managers here on the site (he still lurks around sometimes but not seen him in a long while now).


----------

